# G0704 quill play



## ScottGunSmith (Oct 24, 2022)

Good morning and thanks in advance! Before I tear this down to see if I can figure out why I have so much play in the quill, does anyone have any ideas or pointers? If I just use the Z it is accurate but I have a massive amount of movement if I use the quill  like a drill. I can compensate by tightening the left lock stud to the point I can barely move it with the lever, I do have a brass tip screw I am using for that.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 24, 2022)

I have an old 70s drill press that has the same defect.  It's a pain for sure, especially on a milling machine. It means that either the head was overbored or the quill housing was turned too small.  You could perhaps run some beads of braze on the housing to build up the surface then turn it down on the lathe to make a precise fit, but it's a big job.  Making a new quill housing is also a possibility
My advice is just to live with it and plan on getting another mill someday
-Mark


----------



## ScottGunSmith (Oct 24, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> I have an old 70s drill press that has the same defect.  It's a pain for sure, especially on a milling machine. It means that either the head was overbored or the quill housing was turned too small.  You could perhaps run some beads of braze on the housing to build up the surface then turn it down on the lathe to make a precise fit, but it's a big job.  Making a new quill housing is also a possibility
> My advice is just to live with it and plan on getting another mill someday
> -Mark


Thank you Mark! I do plan on a knee mill when we get a new place and I have more room. Your idea is brilliant and I will look into it. I have two lathes (I am out of room lol) and a tig so maybe I can do that to the quill. I am not overly concerned with it since I plan on converting to a cnc one day also.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 24, 2022)

That would work (tigging it) but you would have to expect some warpage of the part, maybe if you were lucky and tigged on all sides it would even out
Who knows?  
Want to do my drill press? LOL


----------



## ScottGunSmith (Oct 24, 2022)

I have some of the Silicon Bronze TIG Welding Rods from amazon. I have only used them on a gear on my Leblond and it seemed to work pretty easy. I don't have a real torch, just a hand held map gas one.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 24, 2022)

Is that your dog?  Handsome fellow if it is


----------



## ScottGunSmith (Oct 25, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Is that your dog?  Handsome fellow if it is


Yes sir. We have two Huskies. This is Hunter....he is a hot mess lol.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 25, 2022)

My uncle a tool & die maker (who taught me machining), had a 70's era Taiwanese drill press that suffered the same sloppy fit problem. He slit the head casting vertically through the front to the quill bore, brazed on a couple of lugs on each side of the slit. A couple of cap screws through the lugs, pulled the slit closed so the bore could be adjusted to fit the quill perfectly. An extra ¼ turn would lock the quill solidly in place.

Not sure, but you could possibly do something like that that on G0704?

Beautiful Dog!


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 25, 2022)

Scott:  In the Member's area is a sub-forum called "Our shops and the spaces we work in"
go there and at the top is a category called "Shop companions"  
You can post and view members' aminals there- love to see more of your huskies


----------

